# Kronotrons - my secret passion !!



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi,

Back on the old forum I revealed that I collect Kronotrons. You collect WHAT? Yes K-r-o-n-o-trons. Here are two examples of this cheap but substantial brand of watch from the 70's made in Hong Kong using 17J swiss movements.










This is the most interesting type with internal ET and worldtime bezels. They come in all sorts of colourways - sometimes I think that the assemblers just grabbed whatever was in the box. They aren't worth a lot but I like them. If you have one laying unloved in your box of dead, dying or otherwise un-needed watches please Email me. It will be going to a good home and I will pay you for it.

Colin.









Do feel free to pass comment , I know you're itching to !!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Colin. Very interesting. Do you know what movement was used in these. I'm interested also to know why the word "Electra" is used on the dial. Is this a name for marketing or does it perhaps(don't laugh) have a battery operated backlight..

I'm also looking at the date aperature and see that "DATE" is actually printed next to the numeric date display. I wonder if when the watch was built it was supposed to have a day/date display. Perhaps even a Miyota movement. I reckon they made hundreds of these dials and thought s***. we made a day aperature as well. Better put something in there.

Anyway I love the garish 70's designs as well.


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

The movement is 17 Jewel Swiss manual, that's all I know. The Electra was just the model name. Other makes including Lucerne and Hamilton also used the name. I THINK that the same factory produced Aseikon, Remington, Woldman and Bolivia. What WONDERFUL names. Heaven knows how they got away with the first one without a suit being slung at them. Incidentally - did you know that Accurist once sued Casio,or was it Citizen, for using the name FUTURIST. They lost !! But back to the point - I like these Kronotrons because they are big (42mm), hefty and colourful. I know lots of you like small, light and subtle but there you go!!

Colin


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I thought Kronotrons were what you put in soup!


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Nooo...

Kronotrons were in "Flash Gordon attack of the Styleless gimboids."

They were an evil and badly costumed race.

Eric

p.s. Anyone know what sort of watch Flash Gordon used to wear...I'll wager it was a Omega Speedmaster







)


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

This is the voice of the KRONOTRONS

Styleless - no.

A different style -yes!!

Wazza gimboid?

C


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

"Gimboid"

"The Kronotrons were gimboids from another era." as defined by Dr. Flexi Jerkovv and his assistant Dale Hardon


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Eric,

I bet you had the Eagle like me, and read Dan Dare and the Mekons. Now that was what you called a comic.

I used to go to the Saturday kids matinee at the local cinema, and watched the adventures of Flash Gordon, but can't remember the names. Remember Ming of course, but used to love those rockets whizzing round that looked like they had fireworks and smoke coming out their jet engines.

Wasn't his lady friend called Dale?


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

She was indeed...

Dale Ardon, there was also his trusty friend Dr. Hans Zarkov.

The spaceships sounded like mopeds and looked like they had very poor quality fireworks in the back







)

Fantastic stuff !!!


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Nice.

This one is called a SUPEROMA, my daily wearer for a while,

keeps good time, but the loudest tick I've ever heard


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

What do the buttons at 2 and 4 o'clock do. Love where they have put DAY, just to be sure. Reminds of a bike I had which had an LCD clock in the dash. So there could be no confusion CLOCK was written in bold letters above it.


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

The two crowns at 2 and 4 turn the two internal ET and Worldtime bezels.

Nice watch David - if you fancy a swap for something else please email me.

Colin.


----------

